
Some effects of unchecked company growth - tbodt
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/04/17/company/
======
gargravarr
I had no idea this valet-parking concept existed for offices; yes, it's
definitely a 'privilege' (in some ways) that's being complained about, but
it's strange to think that some companies actually hire outside firms
specifically to deal with car parking. I mean, it makes logical sense, but...

I'm working for a growing start-up, and though we seem to have slowed down
from our peak growth period, the cautions about office space ring true with
us. As the sysadmin, I'm involved to a degree in office planning (to ensure
computers are placed properly) and I am exerting a little pressure to ensure
we don't fall into the classic trap of cramming people in. I really hope we
can strike the balance of enough people to do the work without too many people
in the office requiring desks and management, and the team fragmentation that
inevitably follows.

------
shanghaiaway
This author continues coming off as entitled and self absorbed. It's odd to
see this consistently make its way to the first pages.

------
fancyfacebook
I generally love this blog but complaining about how irresponsible your valets
are is just the most tonedeaf privileged nonsense I've ever heard.

I didn't own a car until I was in my 30s, I was ecstacic when I got that
junker because it meant I could now sleep in the back of it instead of outside
the library. I can't imagine most white people even believing that statement,
I guess they got deleted dash cams to upload.

~~~
Lionsion
> I generally love this blog but complaining about how irresponsible your
> valets are is just the most tonedeaf privileged nonsense I've ever heard.

I don't think it's tone-deaf in this case. This person isn't complaining about
the valets at the 5-star restaurant where she pays $100 a plate, he's
complaining about valets that were _foisted_ on him against his will by an
employer that was growing _too fast_ for their office space.

